# Whatsapp, wer nutzt es weiter?



## TheBadFrag (23. Februar 2014)

Whatsapp ist jetzt Facebook.

Wer von euch nutzt es weiter und drückt brav Geld an Facebook ab?

Ich habe jetzt Telegram und Threema drauf, weil sich nicht alle meine Kollegen einig sind, was jetzt besser ist.


----------



## der_yappi (23. Februar 2014)

Habe es nie genutzt und werde es in Zukunft auch nicht nutzen...

Ich bleibe bei den popeligen oldschool SMS.


----------



## WLP-Esser (23. Februar 2014)

Ich warte jetzt einfach was mehr genutzt wird und steig dann um.


----------



## XyZaaH (23. Februar 2014)

Warum sollte ich es nicht mehr nutzen? Ich verstehe die ganzen "Datenschützer" nicht. Halten die sich wirklich für so wichtig dass alle Ihnen an die Daten wollen? Und wenn es so sein mag dann ist es halt so. Wenn die NSA weiß wie ich heiße und wie alt ich bin kann mir doch das egal sein. Wenn sie es nicht wissen bin ich immer noch so alt und heiße immer noch so.
Alle am rumhypen, und am Ende benutzen sie einen anderen Dienst, der auch Daten verschickt.


----------



## Voltoviper (23. Februar 2014)

1. Ich habe sowieso einen Facebook Account und bei Whatts App nichts zu verheimlichen 
2. Habe ich für die nächsten drei Jahre bereits gezahlt und somit nichts an Facebook abgedrückt 

Ansonten mal schauen was sich durchsetzt. Es gibt ja nicht nur schwarz oder weiß  Können ja mehrere Messenger installiert werden 

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Abductee (23. Februar 2014)

Voltoviper schrieb:


> 1. Ich habe sowieso einen Facebook Account und bei Whatts App nichts zu verheimlichen


 
Was würdest du sagen wenn die Urlaubsfotos deiner Familie vermarktet werden weil du sie über Whatsapp geteilt hast?
Wenn das Facebook darf, wirds nicht lange dauern bis Whatsapp die AGB`s umschreibt.


----------



## Seeefe (23. Februar 2014)

Durch meine Anmeldung bei FB haben die schon an mir verdient, ob die 0,89ct jetzt die Entwickler von WhatsApp oder FB bekommt juckt mich da eher weniger 

@Abductee

Dann sollte man am sich am besten vom Netz abstöpseln...


----------



## Voltoviper (23. Februar 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Was würdest du sagen wenn die Urlaubsfotos deiner Familie vermarktet werden weil du sie über Whatsapp geteilt hast?
> Wenn das Facebook darf, wirds nicht lange dauern bis Whatsapp die AGB`s umschreibt.


 
Was soll ich dazu sagen  

Da ich in der Computerwelt sowieso eher skeptisch unterwegs bin, sind nicht gerade viele Fotos im Umlauf.  
Dennoch ist klar, dass dies natürlich nicht so von Vorteil wäre. 

Nun kann ich allerdings sagen, dass keine Urlaubsbilder der Familie im Internet kursieren. Die liegen nämlich noch analog vor  

Viele Grüße


----------



## Abductee (23. Februar 2014)

Seeefe schrieb:


> @Abductee
> 
> Dann sollte man am sich am besten vom Netz abstöpseln...


 
Seh ich keinen Grund dazu.
Wenn man etwas Hirn hat, ist man relativ sicher.


----------



## Seeefe (23. Februar 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Seh ich keinen Grund dazu.
> Wenn man etwas Hirn hat, ist man relativ sicher.



Ja, wenn man seine Fotos nicht ins Netz lädt, dann werden die auch niergends auftauchen. logisch. 

Wenn ich diese ins Netz stelle, werden die möglicherweise! irgendwie anders auftauchen. Ebenfalls logisch. 

Sehe da also keinen Unterschied zwischen Menschen mit oder ohne Hirn. Jeder kann selbst entscheiden was er hochlädt und was nicht, am Ende soll aber keiner rumheulen, das seine Urlaubsfotos bei FB als Werbung benutzt werden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Februar 2014)

Mir wär eigendlich egal, was Whatsapp(Facebook) von mir verwendet, da ich eh nur Sachen hochlade, die für die Öffendlichkeit sind. Da ich allerdings schon immmer strikt gegen Facebook bin, kann ich Whatsface leider nicht mehr weiter nutzen.


----------



## Uwe64LE (24. Februar 2014)

Leider ist man bei der Wahl ja von anderen Leuten "abhängig". Ich hab vor einer Weile schon mal den Absprung versucht und Viber parallel benutzt.
Da sich das aber in meinem Bekanntenkreis nicht durchgesetzt hat, blieb WA erste Wahl.

Jetzt hab ich mir KiK und KakaoTalk installiert. Wenn jedoch die meisten Kontakte bei WA bleiben, nutzt die beste Alternative nix.

Für die Umfrage hätte ich mir noch die Wahlmöglichkeit "ich warte erstmal ab/ überlege umzusteigen" gewünscht.


----------



## T'PAU (24. Februar 2014)

_Whatsapp_, what's that?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Februar 2014)

Falls Bedarf besteht wird was von der Konkurrenz besorgt


----------



## Teutonnen (24. Februar 2014)

Ich hab pro monat 1000 sms gratis, kein Bedarf. 

Wenn, dann Threema.


----------



## ich558 (24. Februar 2014)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich es nicht mehr nutzen? Ich verstehe die ganzen "Datenschützer" nicht. Halten die sich wirklich für so wichtig dass alle Ihnen an die Daten wollen? Und wenn es so sein mag dann ist es halt so. Wenn die NSA weiß wie ich heiße und wie alt ich bin kann mir doch das egal sein. Wenn sie es nicht wissen bin ich immer noch so alt und heiße immer noch so. Alle am rumhypen, und am Ende benutzen sie einen anderen Dienst, der auch Daten verschickt.



Selbe Meinung. Diese ganze Hysterie immer


----------



## TSchaK (25. Februar 2014)

mir fehlt der Button:
[x] ich warte ab und entscheide dann.


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (25. Februar 2014)

Wieso sollte ich umsteigen ? Hat sich irgendwas geändert ? NEIN -.-

Versteh den ganzen Tumult darum garnicht ! Außerdem wird Whats App von viel zu vielen Benutzt um jetzt umzusteigen


----------



## jamie (25. Februar 2014)

Schon etwas länger auf Threema umgestiegen...


----------



## End0fSeven (25. Februar 2014)

Werde Whatsapp weiter nutzen.

Es sind einfach zu viele die WA nutzen, und die meisten werden auch nicht wechseln, habe aber trotzdem mal Threema installiert.
Ich will einfach nicht am schluss 5 Messenger auf dem Handy haben...


----------



## g-13mrnice (25. Februar 2014)

Threema installiert, Kontaktliste füllt sich langsam aber beständig. 

ich hab einfach keinen Bock drauf, das in einer möglichen Zukunft die FB Algorithmen über sämtliche Chats laufen und "mitlesen", sowie selbige dauerhaft auf irgendwelchen Servern gespeichert bleiben. Das eigene Profil, bei welchem man noch halbwegs einstellen kann was man preis gibt auf FB zu haben und ab und an mal ein Bild + ein paar Zeilen zu posten ist das eine. Dem selben US-Konzern aber alleine schon theoretisch im noch wesentlich privateren Chatverlauf zu haben (praktisch nur eine Frage der Zeit) ist das andere. Grob überspitzt.. würde einer von uns sein Smartphone einem wildfremden Menschen in die Hand geben, wenn der einen darum bittet mal einen Blick auf die Messenger-Inhalte zu werfen?! 

Mein WA-Abbo läuft gerade aus, er verbleibt dann noch ne Weile als Incoming installiert und fliegt spätestens im Sommer vom Smartphone. Schätze mal dann hat WhatsApp auch neue AGB`s


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (25. Februar 2014)

Ich werde erstmal WA behalten, aber Telegram und Threema sind installiert.


----------



## toxic27 (25. Februar 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Habe es nie genutzt und werde es in Zukunft auch nicht nutzen...
> 
> Ich bleibe bei den popeligen oldschool SMS.


 

Dito ! SMS/MMS ist bei mir eh als Flat angesiedelt also warum so einen MSGR nutzen ? Nope, no way, never ever. Ich muss ja nicht mein privates Leben noch per instant message in alle Welt verbreiten.


----------



## HomeboyST (25. Februar 2014)

g-13mrnice schrieb:


> Threema installiert, Kontaktliste füllt sich langsam aber beständig.
> 
> ich hab einfach keinen Bock drauf, das in einer möglichen Zukunft die FB Algorithmen über sämtliche Chats laufen und "mitlesen", sowie selbige dauerhaft auf irgendwelchen Servern gespeichert bleiben. Das eigene Profil, bei welchem man noch halbwegs einstellen kann was man preis gibt auf FB zu haben und ab und an mal ein Bild + ein paar Zeilen zu posten ist das eine. Dem selben US-Konzern aber alleine schon theoretisch im noch wesentlich privateren Chatverlauf zu haben (praktisch nur eine Frage der Zeit) ist das andere. Grob überspitzt.. würde einer von uns sein Smartphone einem wildfremden Menschen in die Hand geben, wenn der einen darum bittet mal einen Blick auf die Messenger-Inhalte zu werfen?!



Erkläre mir den Unterschied zu jetzt gerade wo es ebenso der Fall ist. 

Verstehe die ganze Aufregung nicht. Als das mit der NSA ans Licht gekommen ist, hat es keinen gejuckt irgendetws zu machen. 
( Seine Politiker z.b. zu nerven ) 

Als vor kurzem die Vorratsdatenspeicherung verlängert wurde welche kurz vor dem Auslaufen war.. Hat sich ebenso kein Mensch beschwert. 

Nun denken alle Leute nur das man ja auf diesen "Hype" mit aufspringen muss. 

Fakt ist doch bis jetzt. Die AGB´s haben sich bei WA nicht geändert !
Und deine Daten.. Egal was.. Egal welcher Messanger.. werden gespeichert. ( Vorratsdatenspeicherung ) 
Diese Daten werden auch fröhlich an andere Länder weiter gegeben. 

Und wenn hier manche Menschen glauben, nur weil Threema etc. verschlüsseln heißt das nicht das die Behörden nicht trotzdem drauf zugreifen können / werden. 

HÄTTEN !!!!
Sich die Leute über die Vorratsdatenspeicherung so empört... Wäre diese evtl. vom Tisch... und somit auch jeder aufzuzeichnende Datenverkehr !


----------



## aloha84 (25. Februar 2014)

Und der Großteil derer die es nicht mehr nutzen, berichten es ihren Freunden per Facebook.


----------



## Frontline25 (25. Februar 2014)

wie wärs mit der option ich weis noch nicht so recht


----------



## Trefoil80 (25. Februar 2014)

Benutze Threema schon seit August (NSA-Skandal). Die Facebook-Geschichte sorgt dafür, dass sich meine Threema-Kontaktliste weiterhin mit neuen Teilnehmern füllt und ich hoffentlich bald auf den WhatsApp-Dreck komplett verzichten kann!


----------



## Kyrodar (25. Februar 2014)

Warum sollt ich umsteigen?


----------



## schestex (25. Februar 2014)

Ich nutze nun Telegram da es:

1. Open Source ist und 
2. eine extra sichere Kommunikation ermöglicht! ( gibt es als Auswahlmenü )

Wieso?

Ich will und möchte mit Facebook einfach nicht in Kontakt kommen.


----------



## Trefoil80 (25. Februar 2014)

Wieder diese Mär' von Telegram...

Der Serverpart ist nicht open-source. Die Sicherheit der Verschlüsselung des russischen Anbieters ist fraglich, ebenso wie die Finanzierung des Dienstes.
Woher kommen die 200.000 USD Prämie für das Finden von Sicherheitslücken, wenn Telegram gar kein Geld von den Benutzern verlangt? Das sollte stutzig machen.

Threema an sich ist nicht open-source, verwendet aber eine qualitativ für sehr gut befundene open-source-Verschlüsselungslibrary (NaCl) und keine fehleranfällige, selbst zusammengefrickelte Lösung (Protokoll!) wie Telegram.

Aber hey, Hauptsache kostenlos...

PS.: http://www.cryptofails.com/post/70546720222/telegrams-cryptanalysis-contest


----------



## hanfi104 (25. Februar 2014)

Ich glaube ich bleib bei WA, sonst hab ich garkein Konntakt mehr zu den Anderen 
Ohne FB ist es auch so schon schwer genug


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. Februar 2014)

Ich nutze es weiter.
Whatsapp war noch nie irgendwie sicher oder hat sich einen sche*ß um die Privatsphäre der User gekümmert. Wieso also panisch deinstallieren, ändert sich doch gar nix.
Allerdings hab ich mir parallel mal Telegram installiert.

Ich wart jetzt einfach ab, wie viele meiner Kontakte sich auch noch Telegram holen. Neben der Sicherheit sind vor allem der Desktop und Webclient von Telegram ein großes +.


----------



## snoooc (25. Februar 2014)

zwangs weise, da ich niemanden überzeugen kann was anderes zu nutzen, bzw. nicht genug...


----------



## CByte (25. Februar 2014)

[x] Hab es nie genutzt.

Habe Whatsapp nie gebraucht, genau so wenig wie Facebook. Warum auch.
SMS habsch eh ne Flat und Bilder kann ich denjenigen auch zeigen wenn ich den Besuch, oder per Mail
wenn denn ein Bild sooo wichtig ist das man das sofort weitergeben muss.

Naja. Jedem das seine. 
So denn.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (25. Februar 2014)

[x] Nein, ich steige auf jeden Fall um!

Auf Telegram weil es besser ist und eine Windows Desktop Anwendung bietet.


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. Februar 2014)

[x] Nichts dergleichen...
... ich jage mit der Keule* Mammuts.









*Keule:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. Februar 2014)

Eigentlich fehlt die Option "habe es nicht genutzt".


----------



## jamie (25. Februar 2014)

Da fehlen einige Option. Wie auch "steige um (aus anderen Gründen)" etc.


----------



## Alex555 (25. Februar 2014)

Werde es vorerst weiter nutzen. 
Solange sich nicht ein anderer Messenger bei den meisten Whatsapp Kontakten die ich habe durchsetzen wird, wird weiterhin whatsapp genutzt. 
Das Geschrei ist immer groß wie bei Facebook (und trotzdem sind 1Milliarde Facebooknutzer registriert).


----------



## FrozenEYZ (25. Februar 2014)

Habe WA noch nie genutzt& Brauch deshalb auch keine Alternativen.

Meine Vermutung ist ja, dass WA und FB verknüpft werden und das eine nicht ohne das andere genutzt werden kann


----------



## Tnb (25. Februar 2014)

Bleibe weiter bei WA, weil da jeder aus meinem Umfeld ist. Warum sollte man jetzt auch umsteigen? Verstehe den Stress der da gerade gemacht wird nicht. Threema, Telegram, Chat X, Chat Y ... Irgendwann habe ich 20 Messenger auf dem Smartphone oder wie? Nee danke ...

In paar tagen redet keiner mehr über die Alternativen und WA wird weiterhin genutzt.


----------



## sVnsation (25. Februar 2014)

Tnb schrieb:


> Bleibe weiter bei WA, weil da jeder aus meinem Umfeld ist. Warum sollte man jetzt auch umsteigen? Verstehe den Stress der da gerade gemacht wird nicht.


 
In Anbetracht der Ereignisse in letzter Zeit (NSA-Skandal usw.) kann ich nicht verstehen wie man immer noch so naiv sein kann. 
Aber du hast bestimmt 'nichts zu verbergen'...


----------



## Keksdose12 (25. Februar 2014)

Gerade eben 1 jahr gekauft


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (25. Februar 2014)

Ja, ich nutze WhatsApp weiter, schaue mich aber nebenbei nach Alternativen um, sodass ich bei Missfallen an etwaigen Änderungen von WhatsApp möglichst sofort umsteigen kann.


----------



## GamerKing_33 (25. Februar 2014)

Ich werde es ebenfalls weiternutzen, habe jetzt aber auch Telegram


----------



## plusminus (25. Februar 2014)

Werde es nicht mehr nutzen,denn Facebook gehen weder mein Adressbuch noch meine anderen Privaten Daten auf meinem Smartphone etwas an!  Whatsapp hat auf so gut wie alles zugriff und somit jetzt auch Facebook und das geht ja mal gar nicht! War wohl auch der Grund dafür das der Deal so schnell über die Bühne ging das der Nutzer nicht vorher schon Whatsapp vom Handy kickt um zu verhindern das alles bei Facebook landet


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (25. Februar 2014)

<hat kein Facebook, hat kein Whatsapp, hat nur Handy mit Nummer. Anrufen und SMS *uga uga*


----------



## elefant77 (25. Februar 2014)

Nutze WA ebenfalls vorerst weiter, hab aber jetzt auch mal Threema geladen... Allerdings nutzt das keiner meiner Kontakte...


----------



## oldsql.Triso (25. Februar 2014)

Ich suche schon lange nach einer Alternative, aber für Windows Phone gibt es halt nicht viel oder eben Betas die noch relativ verbuggt sind.


----------



## GxGamer (25. Februar 2014)

[X] Hab noch nie Whatsapp genutzt.
[X] Interessiert mich nicht.

Oh, die Möglichkeiten gibts ja gar nicht.


----------



## plocktor (25. Februar 2014)

Also ich habe WhatsApp nie benutzt. Wofür hab ich denn die Facebook-App?

Und wer da nicht zu erreichen ist der bekommt ne SMS. In Zeiten von 
All-Net-Flats auch kein Problem würde ich sagen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. Februar 2014)

Die Facebook App ist (zum chatten) lahm, unübersichtlich und nervig. Dann lieber Whatsapp.


----------



## DarkScorpion (25. Februar 2014)

Ich nutze Weiterhin WA.

Und solange die meisten meiner Kontakte da sind, werde ich auch dort bleiben.
Und ja ich habe nichts zu verbergen. Es sei denn irgendein FB-Admin keult sich einen runter, wenn ich meiner Frau schreibe, dass ich sie liebe.
Oder er erfreut sich daran, was meine Altenpflegerklasse zu einem Thema zu sagen hat, worauf wir uns in der Schule vorbereiten.


----------



## Gast20180210 (25. Februar 2014)

[x] Nein, ich steige auf jeden Fall um!

Also aktuell nutze ich noch WhatsApp trotzdem werde ich früher oder später evtl. auf eine Alternative umsteigen (vermutlich Threema (damit wir mal die NSA n bissle ärgern können ) 

P.S. Eine endgültige Entscheidung habe ich aber noch nicht getroffen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. Februar 2014)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ich nutze Weiterhin WA.
> 
> Und solange die meisten meiner Kontakte da sind, werde ich auch dort bleiben.
> Und ja *ich habe nichts zu verbergen*. Es sei denn irgendein FB-Admin keult sich einen runter, wenn ich meiner Frau schreibe, dass ich sie liebe.
> Oder er erfreut sich daran, was meine Altenpflegerklasse zu einem Thema zu sagen hat, worauf wir uns in der Schule vorbereiten.


 So?
Wo ist der Livestream aus deiner Wohnung? Was gibts nicht? Wieso nicht?
Wo sind alle deine SMS, Nachrichten, EMails oder Briefe im Internet zu lesen? Was nirgends? Wieso nicht?
Wo sind alle deine privaten Bilder im Internet zu sehen? Was nirgends? Wieso nicht?
Wo ist die Liste aller der sich in deinem Besitz befindlichen Gegenstände zu sehen? Was nirgends? Wieso nicht?
.
.
.

So, wie war das mit "ich hab *nichts* zu verbergen"?


----------



## NuTSkuL (25. Februar 2014)

Dass es immer gleich wieder welche gibt, die n riesen Fass aufmachen müssen 
@ john201050
Was hat denn bitte ein lifestream aus der Wohnng mit Nachrichten zu tun, die ich an meine Freundin schicke? Wenn einer mitlesen will...bitte. Sollen sie sich dazu an der Nudel rumspielen...wenn es sie glücklich macht.
Und öffentlich zur Verfügung stellen, oder einfach in einem begrenzen Bereich zur Verfügung stellen; sind doch wol noch immer zwei deutlich unterschiedliche Angelegenheiten...

@ all
Gibt es denn wirklich noch Leuten, die naiv genug sind, zu glauben, dass alle Ihre Daten so unheimlich wichtig sind...oder überhaupt für niemanden zugänglich...bitte, das is lächerelich

Von daher wirds fleißg weiter benutzt. Und wer n backup meiner Chats haben möchte...bitte per PN anfragen


----------



## Fearofdeath (25. Februar 2014)

nuze es weiter "leoder" -.-
da viele fteunde sich weigern zu wechseln


----------



## Overkee (25. Februar 2014)

Warum sollte ich umsteigen? Ich nutze seit etwa vier Jahren täglich Facebook und fast genauso lange auch WhatsApp. Was viele wohl leider derzeit vergessen ist, das WhatsApp auch vorher nicht sicher war. Auch vorher ging es immer wieder durch die Medien, dass der Datenschutz stark ausbaufähig sei. Lange zeit hat das kaum jemanden gestört, aber kaum kauft Facebook den Laden sind alle entsetzt. 

Wenn Facebook meine Daten nicht verkauft, tut es jemand anderes. Entweder Google, mein Supermarkt, meine Bank oder [Hier bitte ein beliebiges Unternehmen eintragen]...

Ich persönlich akzeptiere einfach die Situation wie sie ist und genieße einfach die Vorteile der modernen Welt.


----------



## N00bler (25. Februar 2014)

Warum denn jetzt so neun Hype gegen WhatsApp? Solange ich keine  Werbung bekomme und sich nichts für mich ändert ist doch supiii


----------



## dsdenni (25. Februar 2014)

N00bler schrieb:


> Warum denn jetzt so neun Hype gegen WhatsApp? Solange ich keine  Werbung bekomme und sich nichts für mich ändert ist doch supiii



Sehe ich genauso und ich hab WhattApp noch bis 10.2014. Aber wenn man sich später einen FB Account machen muss um es zu benutzen wird gewechselt


----------



## RBOY (25. Februar 2014)

[X]steige um
Benutze kein Facebook und jetzt auch kein Whatsapp.*ihh*


----------



## TechBone (25. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Whatsapp ist jetzt Facebook.
> 
> Wer von euch nutzt es weiter und drückt brav Geld an Facebook ab?
> 
> Ich habe jetzt Telegram und Threema drauf, weil sich nicht alle meine Kollegen einig sind, was jetzt besser ist.


 

ich würd gern mal dein OS wissen da jeder appstore anders ist, aber ums kurz zu fassen nutze ich WP8 und Line!


----------



## rtf (25. Februar 2014)

Ich warte erst ab was aus dieser App weiterhin gemacht wird, solange benutze ich es weiter. Das einzige was ich darüber mache sind dumme Bilder zu verschicken und meine Wochenenden zu planen....


----------



## USAFALKE (25. Februar 2014)

Benutz zwar Whatsapp, aber ehrlich gesacht. Egal welcher App oder wo man sich Anmeldet.
Fakt ist doch einfach so, wir werden doch so oder so aus Spioniert


----------



## Vaykir (25. Februar 2014)

Bin jetzt bei Threema.


----------



## USAFALKE (25. Februar 2014)

Benutz zwar Whatsapp, aber ehrlich gesacht. Egal welcher App oder wo man sich Anmeldet.
Fakt ist doch einfach so, wir werden doch so oder so aus Spioniert


----------



## SaftSpalte (25. Februar 2014)

Nein ! Ich mache schluss ! Habe Facebook und whatsapp runter . Einer muss den Anfang machen . Meistens melden sich die Leute sowieso nur um was haben zu wollen .
Wenn ich ein neues Bild bei Facebook poste , dann drückt jeder depp einfach *Gefällt mir*
Wenn man geburstag hat ,rufen die meisten nicht mehr an ,sie Posten dir lieber ein *Alles gute oder Happy Birthday *

In FaceBook mag ich auch nicht mehr sein weil dort alles Falsch ist . Dumme sachen die dort laufen .

Dafür ehre ich mehr die leute die Physikalisch sich in meiner nähe befinden . Leute die Anrufen + *einfach so* .

Eine Handvoll Freunde, ist besser wie 350 Schmarotzer die ihre zeit in sowas unsinniges stecken . 


Ich habe den Schritt gewagt ! Was ist mit euch ?

Trotz allem bin ich unterwegs ,übers Internet per Skype oder Steam Erreichbar . Dort habe ich gerade mal 20 Buddy´s . Es ist toll wenn sich nur die melden die wirklich was Anständiges Wollen


gruß dominic


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Februar 2014)

TechBone schrieb:


> ich würd gern mal dein OS wissen da jeder appstore anders ist, aber ums kurz zu fassen nutze ich WP8 und Line!


 Ich hab Android.


...wow hätte nicht gedacht das so viele Umsteigen! Ach ja nur so nebenbei. Alle meine Freunde die weiterhin Whatsapp nutzen, sind auch weiterhin meine Freunde und ich schaffe es immer noch die zu erreichen, wie zu Zeiten ohne Smartphone.


----------



## Seeefe (25. Februar 2014)

ThePcSwagTogether schrieb:


> [x] Nein, ich steige auf jeden Fall um!
> 
> Also aktuell nutze ich noch WhatsApp trotzdem werde ich früher oder später evtl. auf eine Alternative umsteigen (vermutlich Threema (damit wir mal die NSA n bissle ärgern können )
> 
> P.S. Eine endgültige Entscheidung habe ich aber noch nicht getroffen.


 
Das mit der NSA war jetzt aber ironisch gemeint oder? Weil sonst bist du recht naiv


----------



## NerdFlanders (25. Februar 2014)

Ich habe WhatsApp noch nie benutzt.

Hier eine kleine Auflistung was man mit dem Geld sonst noch kaufen hätte können: Things That Are Cheaper Than Facebook Buying WhatsApp - Imgur


----------



## drstoecker (25. Februar 2014)

es gibt keinen Grund jetzt umzusteigen. mal sehen was die zukunft bringt. vermute auch das der andere messengerdienst für die letzte störung am sa verantwortlich war, um unruhe zu verbreiten wg der Übernahme.


----------



## DaStash (26. Februar 2014)

Diese Hysterie immer, so richtig typisch deutsch. Das ist jetzt Sinn freier Aktionismus, als ob man bei Whatsapp nicht die gleichen Datenschutz Kritiken anwenden kann...

Das schlimmste ist, ich kenne welche die selber intensiv FB nutzen aber auf den Hysterietrain aufspringen. Manmanman. 

MfG


----------



## Research (26. Februar 2014)

[x]Nutze weder das Eine noch das Andere.


----------



## RRCRoady (26. Februar 2014)

Habe es vorher nicht genutzt und werde es in Zukunft auch nicht benutzen.
Mir ist das wurscht


----------



## D@rk (26. Februar 2014)

Ich hab es 
Schreibe aber weiterhin brav SMS xD


----------



## Jabberwocky (26. Februar 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Diese Hysterie immer, so richtig typisch deutsch. Das ist jetzt Sinn freier Aktionismus, als ob man bei Whatsapp nicht die gleichen Datenschutz Kritiken anwenden kann...
> 
> Das schlimmste ist, ich kenne welche die selber intensiv FB nutzen aber auf den Hysterietrain aufspringen. Manmanman.
> 
> MfG


 Sehe ich gleich. Die Leute benehmen sich als ob Whatsapp absolut sicher war und nur durch FB um ihre Daten fürchten müssen.

Sehe momentan absolut keinen Grund um zu wechseln, solange sich nichts verändert. Als Schweizer hat man sowieso die perfekte Datenverschlüsselung durch das Schweizerdeutsch


----------



## MBVIRUS (26. Februar 2014)

Nur komisch das hier einigen die eigene Privatsphäre egal ist aber nach jedem Windows/Smartphone Update hinterherrennen um Sicherheitslücken zu schließen die wie wir alle wissen an Daten gelangen wollen! Jeder wohnt an einem Ort den er vor aussenständige schützt um sich auch mal Privat zurückziehen zu können oder wohnt ihr in einem Glashaus und sagt euch (mir egal habe nichts zu verbergen) wenn ihr alle der Meinung seit das ihr keine Privatsphäre habt dann ist das wirklich ein absolutes Armutszeugnis! Im Facebook ist jedem klar das geteiltes in den meisten fällen öffentlich ist aber Whatsapp fällt doch unter die Kategorie Privat unter Freunde zu sein. Es werden Familienbilder verschickt, über Probleme diskutiert etc. ´Nichts zu verbergen´und ´Privatsphäre´hat nichts miteinander zu tun!!!


----------



## locojens (26. Februar 2014)

Punkt 3 [x] Habe beides nicht FB +WA !


----------



## RG Now66 (26. Februar 2014)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Habe es nie genutzt und werde es in Zukunft auch nicht nutzen...
> 
> Ich bleibe bei den popeligen oldschool SMS.



Genau meine Rede


----------



## Sumpfig (26. Februar 2014)

Ich nutze nichts von dem Zeugs

Hab auch kein Smartphone, sondern liebe mein altes Motorola V8. Das nutze ich nur zum Telefonieren. 
Meine monatlichen Mobilekosten: 0 Euro, weil kostenlose 1&1 SIM Karte.


----------



## Maddino (26. Februar 2014)

Vertrauliche Themen, vorrangig solcher beruflicher Natur, habe ich noch nie über Whatsapp verbreitet, für alles andere nehme ich es auch weiterhin gerne her. Diese künstliche Panikmache geht an mir völlig vorbei...


----------



## Seeefe (26. Februar 2014)

MBVIRUS schrieb:


> Nur komisch das hier einigen die eigene Privatsphäre egal ist aber nach jedem Windows/Smartphone Update hinterherrennen um Sicherheitslücken zu schließen die wie wir alle wissen an Daten gelangen wollen! Jeder wohnt an einem Ort den er vor aussenständige schützt um sich auch mal Privat zurückziehen zu können oder wohnt ihr in einem Glashaus und sagt euch (mir egal habe nichts zu verbergen) wenn ihr alle der Meinung seit das ihr keine Privatsphäre habt dann ist das wirklich ein absolutes Armutszeugnis! Im Facebook ist jedem klar das geteiltes in den meisten fällen öffentlich ist aber Whatsapp fällt doch unter die Kategorie Privat unter Freunde zu sein. Es werden Familienbilder verschickt, über Probleme diskutiert etc. ´Nichts zu verbergen´und ´Privatsphäre´hat nichts miteinander zu tun!!!



ja aber das ist doch wieder jedem selbst überlassen.
zudem wozu werden die möglichen sachen benutzt von fb? genau wenn um geld zu verdienen. das werden die aber nicht mit irgendwelchen gesprächen verdienen in denen es darum geht wer wen betrogen hat oder wer auf party xy wieder komplett voll war. die gesprächsverläufe sind vielleicht nicht sicher, werden gespeichert oder was auch immer, aber ich hab bisher nirgends gelesen das fb oder anderweitige Onlinefirmen irgendwelche gesprächsverläufe oder sonst was veröffentlich haben. Genauso ist auch niemand auf die idee gekommen die server von whatsapp oder sonst wen zu hacken um irgendwelche gesprächsverläufe, sprachnotizen oder bilder zu verbreiten  damit lässt sich an sich einfach nichts anfangen.

einziger nutzen für fb wäre, gesprächsverläufe auf Konsumverhalten zu durchstöbern oder bilder für werbezwecke zu benutzen. aber wenn ich mir so meine bilder anschaue sind die eher wenig werbefähig 

Viele vergessen wohl immernoch, jeder kann die grenze seiner privatsphäre selbst setzen


----------



## Peace2k (28. Februar 2014)

Ich verstehe euch Leute die immer schreiben "ich hab doch nix zu verbergen" Klar das hat jeder!!! Wieso soll WhatsApp und Co wissen was ich wann wo mit wem machen? Die wissen wo ich mich aufhalte können durch ihre Rechte der App jederzeit Bild und Ton aufnehmen Standort lokalisieren und und und...

Threema macht nix davon! Speichert keine Daten egal was es wird einfach nix gespeichert. Gut für beide Seiten.

Und dann heulen schon die ersten rum das die App unter 2€ kostet! Soll das ein scherz sein?" Ein Bier kostet mehr bei WhatsApp zahlt man Jährlich und mit seinen Daten und den Daten seine Kontakte!!!

Echt die Jugend von heute ist einfach zu nix zu gebrauchen. Macht sich keine Gedanken mehr hängt nur noch online rum und Hauptsache ist es das es Kostenlos ist.

Genau wie dieses Russen/Facebook Telegram! Von den USA zu den Russen! Top Deal!   

 Ich habe Threema seit letzem Jahr Mai. Da ist es für Android gekommen und es ist die beste App auf meinem Handy! 

 Heult einfach rum wegen dem Geld und man nicht weiß wie die Verschlüsselung ist. Darum geht's aber nicht es geht bei Threema einfach nur darum das MEINE DATEN MEINE BLEIBEN!!!!


----------



## BertB (28. Februar 2014)

nutze beides, probleme sehe ich keine
man muss halt wissen,  was man online stellt
konzentration auf immer weniger große spieler gefälltmir allerdings nicht...
andererseits springen morgen und übermorgen neue player aus dem boden,wie die pilze, typisch dot com
facebook gibts auch erst zehn jahre, mal sehen was als nächstes kommt


----------

